# Square-Enix: Weitere Produkte mit Region-Lock bei Steam ausgestattet



## MichaelBonke (31. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Square-Enix: Weitere Produkte mit Region-Lock bei Steam ausgestattet * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Square-Enix: Weitere Produkte mit Region-Lock bei Steam ausgestattet


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2014)

tse tse tse


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Oktober 2014)

Was für ein Unsinn... Der erste Teil ist nichtmal indiziert und vom zweiten Teil gibt es eine frei verkäufliche USK:18 Version, die man auch auf die Server packen könnte.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

Der 2te Teil ist so mies den will ich nichtmal geschenkt - da können die sich ihr geolock für kayne und lynch 2 dahin stecken wo die sonne nicht mehr scheint ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich springen nicht noch andere Publisher auf den Zug auf, sonst muss man noch als ehrlicher Mensch in den Börsenbereich gehen, worauf ich eigentlich keine Lust habe.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich springen nicht noch andere Publisher auf den Zug auf, sonst muss man noch als ehrlicher Mensch in den Börsenbereich gehen, worauf ich eigentlich keine Lust habe.



die frage ist halt, wer square-enix (und einige andere) überhaupt auf diese idee gebracht hat.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab' gestern gesehen, das "Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2" auf Steam auch in D nicht gekauft werden darf. Davon hab ich erst unlängst eine CE im Laden gesehen, beim Haloween-Sale gibts das Spiel um 66 % weniger. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich es für 3 Euro mitnehme.


----------



## Taiwez (31. Oktober 2014)

Was erhofft Square Enix sich jetzt eigentlich nachhaltig noch davon? Ich mein, vorher haben sie ihre Spiele- in geschnittenen Fassungen, ja auch normal in Deutschland verkauft. Da kann mir doch jetzt keiner erzählen, dass es da jetzt noch im Nachhinein zu einem Verlustgeschäft kommen kann?


----------



## Rachlust (31. Oktober 2014)

Konsolen werden immer attraktiver bei solchen News... noch... Mal warten wanns da los geht. Wenn es nach Mikrosoft gegangen wäre hätte es mit der One gestartet


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2014)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Konsolen werden immer attraktiver bei solchen News...



was interessiert mich eine Konsole?
Wenn Square Enix nicht mein PC-Geld will, dann ist mein Konsolen-Geld auch nicht gut genug für die, erst Recht nicht mein Playstation-Geld
und da jammern die Flamer immer noch das EA so schlimm sei,


----------



## Rachlust (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte damit eher das es auf den Konsolen diese Form der Gängelung noch nicht gibt. Natürlich hast du auch wieder recht das man nun eigtl. Square Enix boykottieren sollte nur wird das auch kein Konsolen only Spieler machen weil die sich nicht für den PC interessieren.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Oktober 2014)

Langsam wird es immer lächerlicher.


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2014)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eher das es auf den Konsolen diese Form der Gängelung noch nicht gibt. Natürlich hast du auch wieder recht das man nun eigtl. Square Enix boykottieren sollte nur wird das auch kein Konsolen only Spieler machen weil die sich nicht für den PC interessieren.



Ja ne is klar
Natürlich gibt es das nicht, weswegen mal früher seine Konsolen umbauen musste und es auch bei der PS3 gab das


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar
> Natürlich gibt es das nicht, weswegen mal früher seine Konsolen umbauen musste und es auch bei der PS3 gab das



das war (und ist) zwar genauso unverständlich, aber doch ein klein bißchen was anderes.

edit:
ich schätze dass es bei konsolen die vom hersteller eher um die geräte ging und gar nicht so sehr um die spiele. 
vermutlich um massenhafte importe bei starken währungschwankungen zu verhindern.
ist wie gesagt nur 'ne vermtung.
aber ich finds auch zum kotzen, dass nintendo das nach wie vor macht.
und dass sie uns hier den new3ds vorenthalten ist auch ne frechheit. shame on you big n!


----------



## Rachlust (31. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war (und ist) zwar genauso unverständlich, aber doch ein klein bißchen was anderes.


Eben. Hierbei geht es ja um Import Versionen und da snicht veröffentlcihen in Deutschland. Habe ich aber hingegen aus Österreich Kane & Lynch 2 wird da nichts gesperrt. Kann das so lange spieln wie ich möchte. Am PC geht das "Zack Schalter umgelegt schicht im Schacht".

Finde das ganze langsam sehr bedenklich. Schon allein Games for Windows Live als mein Arkham City nicht mehr lief bis es auf Steam umgestellt wurde lässt mich darüber grübeln wieviel Geld ich PC Entwicklern noch geben möchte. 

Wer weiß was noch alles kommt ich sehe ganz schlechte Zeiten auf uns zu kommen


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der 2te Teil ist so mies den will ich nichtmal geschenkt - da können die sich ihr geolock für kayne und lynch 2 dahin stecken wo die sonne nicht mehr scheint ^^



Mir gefiel der zweite Teil eigentlich wirklich gut, weil es eine genaue Vorstellung hatte, was es sein wollte und die wurde halt durchgezogen, egal, ob das den meisten geschmeckt hat oder nicht. Ich denke, ich habe kaum ein dreckigeres Game gespielt als das. Vergessen habe ich es aufgrund der einprägsamen Bilder bis Heute nicht.


----------



## Mo1270 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bedeutet wohl das zukünftig alles was kein USK-Sigel hat geblockt wird  und das sie damit gegen EU-Recht verstoßen wird ihnen auch völlig egal sein.


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das war (und ist) zwar genauso unverständlich, aber doch ein klein bißchen was anderes.
> 
> edit:
> ich schätze dass es bei konsolen die vom hersteller eher um die geräte ging und gar nicht sehr um die spiele.
> ...



Natürlich aber dennoch, die Gründe weswegen man das macht und die genausowenig Sinnvoll ist, es bleibt das gleiche
Mal abgesehen davon kann SE auch da ihre Spiele gerne behalten, mir tut es nur leid um ein Deus Ex


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mo1270 schrieb:


> Bedeutet wohl das zukünftig alles was kein USK-Sigel hat geblockt wird  und das sie damit gegen EU-Recht verstoßen wird ihnen auch völlig egal sein.



Inwiefern das? Wenn z.B. Sleeping Dogs HD mit einem Regionlock ausgestattet wird, wird gegen gar kein Recht verstoßen. Weil kein Kaufvertrag oder so besteht. Das ist in etwa wie, als würde ich meine Vasen nur an bestimmte Leute verkaufen. Damit mache ich mich zwar unbeliebt, aber ich verstoße nicht gegen irgendein EU-Recht. 

Was anderes wäre es, wenn man das Produkt schon hat, es aber aufgrund des Regionlocks nicht mehr spielen kann. DAS wäre ein Grund, auf die Barrikaden zu springen. Wenn man Kayne & Lynch: Dog Days bereits hat, wird man es wohl weiter spielen können, denke ich. Es bleibt ja in der Bibliothek. Allerdings bin ich mir dessen nicht ganz so sicher.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2014)

Relevante Aktion:
Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!


----------



## Mo1270 (1. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Inwiefern das? Wenn z.B. Sleeping Dogs HD mit einem Regionlock ausgestattet wird, wird gegen gar kein Recht verstoßen. Weil kein Kaufvertrag oder so besteht. Das ist in etwa wie, als würde ich meine Vasen nur an bestimmte Leute verkaufen. Damit mache ich mich zwar unbeliebt, aber ich verstoße nicht gegen irgendein EU-Recht.
> 
> Was anderes wäre es, wenn man das Produkt schon hat, es aber aufgrund des Regionlocks nicht mehr spielen kann. DAS wäre ein Grund, auf die Barrikaden zu springen. Wenn man Kayne & Lynch: Dog Days bereits hat, wird man es wohl weiter spielen können, denke ich. Es bleibt ja in der Bibliothek. Allerdings bin ich mir dessen nicht ganz so sicher.


Die verstoßen gegen den freien Waren- und Dienstleistungsverkehr der EU das besagt, alle Waren die in einem Staat der EU verkauft werden, müssen auch in allen anderen Staaten der EU funktionieren, solange sie nicht gegen ein Gesetz im entsprechenden Land verstoßen.
Da man indizierte Titel ganz legal in Deutschland kaufen und einführen darf - und somit gegen kein deutsches Gesetz verstoßen - müssen sie also auch hier funktionieren.
Sie müssen es nicht in Deutschland verkaufen, aber der Geolock ist eindeutig illegal.


----------



## Scytale89 (1. November 2014)

Die haben auch nix gelernt. Was passiert wohl, wenn die einzige Möglichkeit ist, ein Spiel spielen zu können der Griff zur Raubkopie ist?  Region Locks für Russland verstehe ich, aber nicht für indizierte Spiele, da die hier völlig legal sind, bzw. ich mir im Ausland kaufen und haben darf.


----------



## BiJay (1. November 2014)

Proxys funktionieren doch noch, oder? Man muss ja nicht gleich zur Raubkopie greifen.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Proxys funktionieren doch noch, oder? Man muss ja nicht gleich zur Raubkopie greifen.


a) Super, dann ist beim Erwischt-werden direkt der ganz Steam Account futsch.
b) Das ändert nix am Problem. Wenn sie Geld für ihre momentane Veröffentlichungspolitik bekommen, sehen sie sich darin bestätigt. 

=> Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Super, dann ist beim Erwischt-werden direkt der ganz Steam Account futsch.
> b) Das ändert nix am Problem. Wenn sie Geld für ihre momentane Veröffentlichungspolitik bekommen, sehen sie sich darin bestätigt.
> 
> => Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!



vorallem hab ich keine Lust mich bei einem neu gekauften Spiel so darum zu bemühen das es läuft
Und wer spricht von Kopieren? Einfach garnicht kaufen


----------



## Scytale89 (1. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Proxys funktionieren doch noch, oder? Man muss ja nicht gleich zur Raubkopie greifen.



Nein, siehe Steam-EULA. Führt zur Sperrung des gesamten Accounts. Es bleibt dabei, es gibt keine legale Möglichkeit, genannte Spiele in dt. auf dem PC zu spielen, OBWOHL es legal wäre, besagte Spiele in Deutschland zu kaufen und zu spielen.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (1. November 2014)

Da ich weder die Firma noch 99-100% der Spiele abkann könnte es mir nicht egaler sein, aber ich hoffe mal nicht das richtige Publisher auf die selbe hirnrissige Idee kommen.


----------



## velja (1. November 2014)

Wie man sieht, (sieht man gar nichts mehr!), ist das Spiel schon etwas derbe, habe damals eine zensierte Version von Kane und Lynch  2 gespielt. Man kann auf Passanten feuern und somit auf unbewaffnete Zivilisten, obwohl das im richtigen Leben für Verbrecher auch möglich ist. Aber wenn man so etwas im richtigen Leben macht dann ist man meistens entweder im Gefängnis oder schwerverletz oder direkt Tod, weil erschossen. Hatte bisher nur so ein ähnliches Problem mit Dead Rising 2, das nicht mehr läuft. Zu diesen Maßnahmen möchte ich lieber kein Wort verlieren nur so viel, das ich das schon etwas komisch finde, weil die einen es uns verkaufen und sagen das ist der totale Hit, während die anderen sagen das es politically uncorrect und Gesellschaftsschädigend weil schlecht ist und deshalb weg damit. Nur verdienen manche mittlerweile Ihren Lebensunterhalt mit der Programmierung von Spielen geschweige den die die dafür Ihr letztes hab und gut ausgeben um es zu spielen und nun auf dem trockenen sitzen, weil andere es für richtig halten es zu verbieten und solche Spiele (Killerspiel!!!)
am liebsten  ganz unterbunden haben wollen. Zensur findet offiziell nicht statt, aber Hinter dem Rücken manchmal wohl doch. Zu unserem eigenem Schutz, so wird argumentiert. Man kann sich vielleicht in die Gefühlswelt (oder gefühlslosen) eines total bösen, weil perfiden und sadistischen  Menschen hineinversetzen. Und das reicht schon aus, zusammen mit der Gefühlsabstumpfung und Hemmschwellensenkung um es zu verbieten. Unter umständen gibt es vereinzelte die das auch irgendwann im richtigem Leben machen wollen, weil sie den neuen Highscore holen möchten ???
Wenn aber wirklich zensiert und Medien unterschlagen werden, dann ist ein Gesetz hinfällig geworden und dann gibt es meistens streit ums Gesetz und eine Neuauflage auch auf die neuen Medien bezogen.
Als privat Person hat man meistens keine Chance sein Geld wieder zusehen, außer man rottet sich zusammen und klagt entweder den Staat oder den Spiele Publisher an. Viel Aussicht hat aber vielleicht auch das nicht, es kommt immer darauf an wie verhärtet die Fronten schon sind.  
Ich bin mir mittlerweile mit meine alten Ansichten bezüglich der Zensur auch nicht mehr so sicher. Ich sehe mittlerweile überall nur noch Grenzüberschreitungen in der virtuellen Welt und des Geschmacks in der realen. Deshalb bin ich mir etwas Unschlüssig geworden auf welcher Seite ich jetzt nun mehr stehe.  Jedoch, manchmal kommt man vielleicht in Situationen wo eine Art Sadismus und Masochismus das eigene überleben sichern können und sogar gesund sind, auch wenn das in der heutigen Zivilisation!!! wohl eher eine Ausnahme geworden ist. Meine Mutter meint das wieder zu spät reagiert wurde, erst wenn etwas geschieht dann erst wird reagiert, als wenn es sich um Laborversuche handelt und nicht das Leben um uns aller betrifft.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. November 2014)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Nein, siehe Steam-EULA. Führt zur Sperrung des gesamten Accounts. Es bleibt dabei, es gibt keine legale Möglichkeit, genannte Spiele in dt. auf dem PC zu spielen, OBWOHL es legal wäre, besagte Spiele in Deutschland zu kaufen und zu spielen.



Vielleicht merken nun eine Schlafmützen, dass Steams Hauptzweck eben nicht die Bereitstellung von Auto-Udates und Weinachtsschnäppchen ist, sondern die Implementierung eines DRM-Systems, dass Spielern vollständig die Kontrolle über ihre Spiele entzieht.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht merken nun eine Schlafmützen, dass Steams Hauptzweck eben nicht die Bereitstellung von Auto-Udates und Weihnachtsschnäppchen ist, sondern die Implementierung eines DRM-Systems, dass Spielern vollständig die Kontrolle über ihre Spiele entzieht.


Auto Updates, Anti Cheater Maßnahmen, Rechner- und Ortsunabhängige Spiele Sammlung sind da glaube ich noch knapp vor "den Kunden durch übereifrige Restriktionen nerven", geschweige denn, daß das "der Hauptzweck" wäre. 

PS: "Die vollständige Kontrolle entziehen" wäre sowas wie OnLive - das ist Steam dann aber doch (noch) nicht.


----------



## Memph (2. November 2014)

Das kann und will ich nicht akzeptieren.
Erstmal Infos an die Verbraucherzentrale weiterleiten.


#DontBlockAllZeKrautz

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/dontblockallzekrautz?source=feed_text&story_id=749702151733650


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht merken nun eine Schlafmützen, dass Steams Hauptzweck eben nicht die Bereitstellung von Auto-Udates und Weinachtsschnäppchen ist, sondern die Implementierung eines DRM-Systems, dass Spielern vollständig die Kontrolle über ihre Spiele entzieht.



Ja wir wissen das Steam deine Eltern umgebracht hat und den Brunnen von deinem Dorf vergiftet hat und mit deiner Lieblingsziege abgehauen ist 

Steam kann für die Region Locks übrigens nichts die kommen direkt vom Hersteller


----------



## LOX-TT (2. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> und es auch bei der PS3 gab das


Die PS3 hatte keinen Region-Look



Bonkic schrieb:


> und dass sie uns hier den new3ds vorenthalten ist auch ne frechheit. shame on you big n!



Der kommt 2015 auch nach Deutschland

zu SE:
Ich kauf deren Spiele eh retail, von daher


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die PS3 hatte keinen Region-Look



doch, ich hab´s extra nachgeschlagen um mich zu vergewissern, allerdings wurde das aber auch nur einmal benutzt, auf eine Spezielle Art und weise:
PlayStation 3 Secrets



> but there exists the possibility to region lock (based on Blu-ray game region) games if the publisher decides to do so.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Steam kann für die Region Locks übrigens nichts die kommen direkt vom Hersteller


Steam ist das Werkzeug zur Durchsetzung. Mit DRM-freien Spielen wäre das nicht möglich.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Steam ist das Werkzeug zur Durchsetzung. Mit DRM-freien Spielen wäre das nicht möglich.



*Facepalm*

Liste B Spiele selbst wenn sie kein DRM haben findest du nicht Legal im Deutschen Handel erwerbbar und der Import von Liste B spielen ist illegal.

Der Region Lock schützt dich also


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> der Import von Liste B spielen ist illegal.



Das stimmt so nicht wirklich.
Der Erwerb und Besitz von Liste B-Spielen ist nicht ausdrücklich verboten.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Und warum sieht man dann in den ganzen Dokus und Berichten übern Zoll immer den Zoll das Indizierte Spiel von Liste B einbehalten und ein Strafverfahren gegen den Käufer einleiten ?

(Das Spiel hatte keine Nazi Thematik und keine Nazi Symbole)


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und warum sieht man dann in den ganzen Dokus und Berichten übern Zoll immer den Zoll das Indizierte Spiel von Liste B einbehalten und ein Strafverfahren gegen den Käufer einleiten ?


Weil auch Zollbeamte falsch informiert sein, die Gesetzestexte falsch auslegen, von ihrem Vorgesetzten zu scharf instruiert worden sein oder schlicht Liste A und Liste B verwechselt haben können.

Zudem muß man bei Fernsehberichten immer(!) die Möglichkeit einer manipulierten Berichtserstattung im Hinterkopf haben. Hier kann man zB sehen, was das einfache Herausreißen eines Zitates aus dem Zusammenhang bewirken kann:
Walulis über die Heute Show und einer Szene über Gauck

PS: ja, ich weiß, die Heute Show ist keine seriöse Nachrichten Sendung, dennoch kann man hierbei sehr schön die Möglichkeit einer kompletten Meinungsverdrehung sehen.


----------



## USA911 (5. November 2014)

Mh, so 100% astrein scheint mir das nicht zu sein. Vorallem bei Spielen die nicht illegal in Deutschland sind. Schließlich habe ich auch das Recht ein Vauxhall (Marke von GM) in England zukaufen, da diese nicht in Deutschland verkauft werden und sie dann nach D importieren und betreiben, wenn sie die Allgemeine Betriebserlaubniss erfüllen. Da kann mir GM ja auch nicht verbieten, diesen Wagen zu nutzen, obwohl GM die Marke nicht in Deutschland betreiben möchte. Das müsste sich doch genauso bei Spielen sein, oder?

Bzw. Auch nichts einbauen, den den Betrieb in Deutschland verhindert.


----------



## USA911 (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und warum sieht man dann in den ganzen Dokus und Berichten übern Zoll immer den Zoll das Indizierte Spiel von Liste B einbehalten und ein Strafverfahren gegen den Käufer einleiten ?
> 
> (Das Spiel hatte keine Nazi Thematik und keine Nazi Symbole)



Ganz einfach, da es sich um eine Reportage handelt, dürfen Sie ja nichts illegales im Fernsehen zeigen. Dadurch vermute ich nehmen Sie ein Liste B Artikel und präsentieren den als Liste A Artikel, um ihre vorgehensweise/arbeitsweise zu verdeutlichen. Es ist ja aus der Doku nicht bekannt ob sie wirklich ein Verfahren eingeleitet haben, weil ja aus Datenschutz auch keine Namen, etc. genannt werden dürfen. In Fällen, wo es der örtliche Zoll nicht klären kann, geht es eben an die nächst höhere oder spezifische Abteilung. (Bei mir geschehen, von Frankfurt nach Gießen zum örtlichen Zoll, von da ging es erst nach Frankfurt und von dort zurück nach Gießen bis ich es vor Ort abholen durfte.)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Region Lock schützt dich also



Danke, ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen...


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, da es sich um eine Reportage handelt, dürfen Sie ja nichts illegales im Fernsehen zeigen. Dadurch vermute ich nehmen Sie ein Liste B Artikel und präsentieren den als Liste A Artikel, um ihre vorgehensweise/arbeitsweise zu verdeutlichen.


Es ist *nicht *illegal, im Rahmen einer Reportage Hakenkreuz Artikel, indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele zu zeigen.

Es verstößt gegen das Gesetz, *Werbung *für solche Artikel zu machen und diese aktiv öffentlich zu *verkaufen*.
Das ist aber etwas ganz anderes als *ein sachlicher Bericht* über die Handhabung solcher Artikel in DE.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Danke, ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen...



Das sagte der Frosch auch bevor er auf die Autobahn sprang


----------



## USA911 (6. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist *nicht *illegal, im Rahmen einer Reportage Hakenkreuz Artikel, indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele zu zeigen.
> 
> Es verstößt gegen das Gesetz, *Werbung *für solche Artikel zu machen und diese aktiv öffentlich zu *verkaufen*.
> Das ist aber etwas ganz anderes als *ein sachlicher Bericht* über die Handhabung solcher Artikel in DE.



Das iat richtig. Dennoch würde ich in so einem Fall nie das Material A zeigen, weil es einfach zu gefährlich in der heutigen Gesellschaft ist und da würde ich aus Eigenschutz es nicht verwenden. Man sieht doch wie direkt alles von den Gutmenschen angeprangert wird und nach konsequenzen geschriehen wird. (Aufkleber auf einer Polizeikiste, Karikatur im Schubuch...). Das war von mir ja auch nur ein Erklärungsansatz, warum dies so in den Reportagen gemacht wird. Kann auch was ganz anderes sein...


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil auch Zollbeamte falsch informiert sein, die Gesetzestexte falsch auslegen, von ihrem Vorgesetzten zu scharf instruiert worden sein oder schlicht Liste A und Liste B verwechselt haben können.



ganz so einfach ist es nicht,
rein nach dem wortlaut des gesetzes ist in der tat verboten, indizierte spiele (egal ob auf listenteil a oder b übrigens) aus dem ausland zu importieren. 
allerdings wird dies nicht auf privatpersonen angewendet, die das lediglich zur eigenen verwendung tun.


----------

